# My little cheerleader...



## Browtine (Sep 16, 2012)

Baby Girl is cheering for the 5/6 year old rec football team this year. Needless to say I'm a proud Daddy!   Here's a few shots from some practice and a game. Good times!!!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 16, 2012)

*My boy started pre-k...*

... and I cried just like I did when Baby Girl started. I'm so proud of both of them and wouldn't take anything for these times, but can't life just slow down a TINY LITTLE BIT??? 

My boy is on the left with the blue shirt. The other one is his cousin. They ended up in the same class.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2012)

Dude, those are some adorable kids! Great shots! 

Your little cheerleader cheering and the football picture made me laugh. I bet that was one hard hitting game.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 16, 2012)

Dang they are growing fast.  Those are some wonderful memory book shots.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep, growing waaay too fast.  Neat shots to help remember those days though!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 16, 2012)

Enjoy them now ... in ten years you'll be really crying!!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing them Chris . . . growing fast.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome shots of the kids Chris! Your little man's Julius bracelet made me laugh! That is too cute!


----------



## quinn (Sep 16, 2012)

Very cool BT!Don't blink you'll miss something!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks y'all. And yes, Crickett, he slipped the bracelet in on me.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2012)

Browtine said:


> Thanks y'all. And yes, Crickett, he slipped the bracelet in on me.


----------



## mlbfish (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome shots and yes enjoy each day they do go fast.


----------

